# EGGS ARE HATCHING



## Carol S (May 17, 2015)

Yesterday (5-16-15) the first Russian egg hatched. It weighed 21 gm. Today (5-17-15) another one hatched. It weighed 17 gm. The smaller one was laid by Chloe. I called her my egg layer. So far this year she has laid 4 clutches. First clutch was 6 eggs; second clutch 3 eggs; third clutch 6 eggs; and fourth clutch 1 egg. The majority of the eggs she lays are small compared to my other females. Her eggs are fertile and she produces very healthy babies, however, they are smaller than normal when they hatch. In 2012 (which was the first Spring I had her after adopting her) she laid an egg that was so tiny that had I not seen her lay it I would have though it was a lizard or maybe a small snake egg. I did not think it would be fertile, however, I put it in the incubator and after 60+ days out hatched the smallest little Russian hatchling I have ever seen. She came out of the egg and started eating on that same day. She was active and not timid at all. She acted like she was the biggest hatchling in the enclosure. I named her Minnie. I still have her. She is the smallest of the three that I kept from that year, however, is catching up in size.
Here are some pictures of the new little hatchlings. There is another one hatchling as I type this.


----------



## ascott (May 17, 2015)

Carol S said:


> View attachment 130359
> View attachment 130360
> Yesterday (5-16-15) the first Russian egg hatched. It weighed 21 gm. Today (5-17-15) another one hatched. It weighed 17 gm. The smaller one was laid by Chloe. I called her my egg layer. So far this year she has laid 4 clutches. First clutch was 6 eggs; second clutch 3 eggs; third clutch 6 eggs; and fourth clutch 1 egg. The majority of the eggs she lays are small compared to my other females. Her eggs are fertile and she produces very healthy babies, however, they are smaller than normal when they hatch. In 2012 (which was the first Spring I had her after adopting her) she laid an egg that was so tiny that had I not seen her lay it I would have though it was a lizard or maybe a small snake egg. I did not think it would be fertile, however, I put it in the incubator and after 60+ days out hatched the smallest little Russian hatchling I have ever seen. She came out of the egg and started eating on that same day. She was active and not timid at all. She acted like she was the biggest hatchling in the enclosure. I named her Minnie. I still have her. She is the smallest of the three that I kept from that year, however, is catching up in size.
> Here are some pictures of the new little hatchlings. There is another one hatchling as I type this.
> ...




Always cute as can be....adorable


----------



## cmacusa3 (May 18, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2015)

Perfect little babies as usual!


----------



## Carol S (May 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> Perfect little babies as usual!


 THANKS!


----------



## bouaboua (May 18, 2015)

Congrats! ! ! ! ! !Cute little thing too! !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 6, 2015)

They are simply gorgeous.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 8, 2015)

So cute! Interesting how different females are, isn't it? My mist prolific female is just over 900g. No idea where she fits all those eggs...


----------



## cdmay (Jun 8, 2015)

That's so cool Carol! Very jelly down here in Florida...wish I could keep them.


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

They are so cool. Congrats!


----------

